# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những lễ hội hoa hút khách nhất thế giới

## thietht

*3 lễ hội hoa lớn nhất được các hãng du lịch trong và ngoài nước đưa vào các đường tour được trông đợi nhất trong mùa xuân 2012 là: Lễ hội hoa tulip Keukenhof ở Hà Lan, lễ hội hoa anh đào Hanami ở Nhật Bản và một “phiên bản” tại Hoa Kỳ diễn ra đồng thời vào tuần thứ 3 tháng 3 năm nay.* 


*Rộn ràng lễ hội hoa Tulip*

Diễn ra từ ngày 22/03 - 20/05 tại Công viên Keukenhof thuộc thị trấn nhỏ Lisse nằm về phía Nam Amsterdam, Lễ hội hoa tulip của Hà Lan tiếp đón khoảng 2 triệu du khách quốc tế mỗi năm.

Được mệnh danh “vườn châu Âu”, vườn hoa lớn nhất thế giới vào mùa xuân ở Bắc bán cầu này là một trong những điểm đến hàng đầu thế giới trong năm du lịch 2012, theo bầu chọn của kênh truyền hình CNN.



Lễ hội hoa keukenhof 2012 sẽ diễn ra từ 22/3 - 20/5 tại Hà Lan

Âm nhạc cổ điển và không khí lãng mạn phối hợp tuyệt vời với muôn hoa khoe sắc, đua hương sẽ tạo nên nét quyến rũ đặc biệt của lễ hội hoa Keukenhof 2012 với chủ đề “Ba Lan – trái tim châu Âu” ("Poland - Heart of Europe").


Điểm nhấn quan trọng làm nên nét lãng mạn của Keukenhof chính là dòng sông nhân tạo lượn quanh công viên. Trên dòng sông này, du khách sẽ được thoả chí ngắm nhìn những đôi thiên nga trắng muốt…

*Đất nước Phù Tang đón mùa xuân*

Hễ nhắc đến mùa xuân, người Nhật lại liên tưởng đến hoa anh đào và “Hanami” – nghĩa là hội ngắm hoa trong tiếng Nhật.



Hoa anh đào Nhật khoe sắc mỗi độ xuân về 

Từ cuối tháng 2 đến cuối tháng 4 hằng năm, hoa đào nở chạy dọc từ miền nam đi lên hướng bắc nước Nhật, tuy nhiên hoa nở rộ ở nhiều nơi nhất là vào giữa tháng 3 tới giữa tháng 4. Đó cũng chính là thời gian diễn ra lễ hội Hanami, năm nay dự kiến sẽ kéo dài từ 28/03 - 10/04.


Tới Nhật Bản vào dịp này, bạn có cơ hội thưởng ngoạn cảnh vật nên thơ ở cố đô Kyoto với những cánh hoa anh đào lẩn khuất giữa những ngôi đền, chùa cổ kính. Thăm lâu đài Osaka và ngắm hoa đào rơi trên nền khung cảnh tráng lệ của lâu đài cổ kính nhất nước Nhật.


Tại thủ đô Tokyo, bạn tiếp tục sống trong khung cảnh thần tiên ảo diệu khi Hoàng cung và đền Asakusa Kanon – ngôi đền cổ nhất ở Tokyo được nhuốm trong cõi mộng đào hoa diễm lệ, vô cùng mong manh…
Phiên bản hoa anh đào tại Washington

Từ vùng Đông Á, những hạt sương tuyết của xứ sở hoa anh đào bay đi nửa vòng trái đất và tạo nên một “phiên bản” Hanami vô cùng thú vị trên đất Mỹ.



"Phiên bản" hoa anh đào tại Hoa Kỳ 

Dự kiến diễn ra từ 20/03 - 27/04 tại Washington DC, Lễ hội hoa anh đào năm nay quy tụ du khách từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đổ về cùng người Mỹ từ các tiểu bang khác hội tụ về thủ đô vui xuân nhân dịp Lễ Phục sinh.


Hiện có khoảng 3.750 cây hoa anh đào với 17 giống khác nhau được trồng xung quanh Tidal Basin, bên bờ sông Potomac và xung quanh tượng đài kỷ niệm Washington, nơi các cô cậu bé thường gọi một cách âu yếm là “cây bút chì khổng lồ”.


Ngày đẹp nhất trong mùa hoa anh đào nở được người Mỹ tự hào gọi là Peak Blossom Date khi anh đào quanh hồ đồng loạt nở rộ, tạo nên một phong cảnh nên thơ.

Mỗi năm hơn một triệu du khách đến Washington DC để ngắm hoa anh đào nở, tham dự hơn 90 sự kiện vui chơi giải trí cùng với lễ rước xe hoa rất độc đáo trên đại lộ Constitution…




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

